# Anyone need a hotel room for the first weekend of National?



## Balrles (Oct 26, 2020)

It was so long time ago. But I'm looking for one now, for just a trip.


----------



## PaulReidGkG (Oct 21, 2020)

This thread has some years. What's your idea of writing here? What are you looking for? If you are looking for some hotels or nice resorts go on this list of things to do from Westgate Resorts. You will have a nice stay here, I was with my whole family last summer. Spa treatment, fitness area, pool, and the food it's worth your money. Meridian specialties, btw. What is more excited, they even let you stay with your dog. I was surprised by that, that's why I will take my Jack on my next vacation.


----------

